# ECU Swap



## BHP (Jan 18, 2006)

I like to swap this ECU and will this work??


Part No SW: 3T0 907 115 G HW: 1Z0 907 115 F
Component: 1.8l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0203000C18070060
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 356A3D5025C7

TO

Part No SW: 3T0 907 115 G HW: 1Z0 907 115 F
Component: 1.8l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0203000C18070060
Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
VCID: 356A3D5025C7


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Part number and coding are the same... Go for it. My guess is it will work fine. Immo might be a problem.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Apr 3, 2013)

If it doesn't work, he could always put the old ecm back without immo problems correct?


----------

